# San Francisco HERF



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

So after checking out the occidental cigar club in SF with Davis (dyj48), we have decide to try to organize an SF herf on Saturday Sept. 9th or Sunday, Sept. 10th at the Cigar Bar and Grill (Occidental is a little small to hang out).

Since the place supposedly doesn't have the greatest food, we are thinking about starting sometime after lunch (around 1-2pm) and go until dinner time.

As for the date, I thought we could use a poll to see what date is best for the majority of people who want to attend. When is seems like everyone has noted their preference, we will set the date accordingly.

One thing to note, I guess you can only smoke on the back patio, so in case it is cold, you might want to bring a jacket or sweater. 

SF herf here we go!


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

I had a great time with Aaron, we traded great cigars and just talked. A wonderful thing to meet a fellow CS member. Anyway, hope all Bay Area folks can come on down and join Aaron and me on an San Francisco Herf!!!

Davis


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Could do it on the 16th(coming down for football) Dang, always a dollar short

I have season tickets so maybe you will do another this fall.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> I have season tickets so maybe you will do another this fall.


Speaking of which, I am fired up about Friday's game.. Even though it is the niners.. :r


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Ironfreak said:


> Speaking of which, I am fired up about Friday's game.. Even though it is the niners.. :r


I hope they put on a great show this Friday...last two games were not so good. The game we went to was a lot of fun. I can't wait till the 17th. We bought a little b-b-q for tailgating

I posted for a tailgating herf but I guess there are not enough niner fans on this site to generate any interest.(go niners!rah!)


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll be in SF on 09/26-09/29...guess I'll be late.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> I posted for a tailgating herf but I guess there are not enough niner fans on this site to generate any interest.(go niners!rah!)


A tailgating herf would be a blast.. I think alot of fans rarely go to the games though because of the cost of parking and the inconvienient area that Candlestick is in..


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Ironfreak said:


> A tailgating herf would be a blast.. I think alot of fans rarely go to the games though because of the cost of parking and the inconvienient area that Candlestick is in..


It is a pain...but for a special occassion what the heck! I hear they might get a new stadium...they certainly need one.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

jcruz1027 said:


> I'll be in SF on 09/26-09/29...guess I'll be late.


I'm pretty sure we might be up for something those days as well. Just remind us when it gets a little closer.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Damn, I'm out on the 9th & 10th. Totally forgot that I have a wedding to go to that weekend. September is tough for me. Suckage!!! :c


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

So it looks like Davis, Carter and I will be at the cigar bar and grill this saturday around 1:30 pm. So if anyone else from the area would like to join us, you know where we will be smoking this saturday.

mc#2


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Wish I lived closer. I like SF.


----------

